# Anybody still use a Record 735 fibreboad/hardboard plane



## t8hants (13 Nov 2013)

I have just dug out my late fathers almost unused Record 735, and was wondering if it would put a bevel on MDF. I have all the bits except the box, including the instruction leaflet. 
Do these things still have a role, or are they a curiosity from their time, too nice to throw away, but otherwise useless? 
Does anyone still use one?

Gareth


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Nov 2013)

It'd be hard going - but there's only one way of finding out...


----------



## wizard (13 Nov 2013)

i have one, never used it


----------



## Pekka Huhta (13 Nov 2013)

I've used one for fibreboard. Although people tend to hate fibreboard, it's in fact a brilliant material to use to insulate (and windproof) old timber houses, which we have plenty of around here. 

You can't find the blades anywhere but they are easily sharpened. I recall from the instructions that that hardboard requires a bit different, thicker blades but can't say for sure. 

For fiberboard it works brilliantly, as long as you have sharp enough blades. They tend to dull pretty fast though. For hardboard I haven't tried the plane at all, but why shouldn't it work as any other plane. Probably you won't be able to cut the whole bevel on one go. 

Any hand plane works to make a bevel, so if you face any problems the 735 not your only option. 

Pekka


----------



## AndyT (13 Nov 2013)

I bought one to see how it worked but decided an ordinary plane or a chamfer plane were more versatile. The oddity is its original design feature - as Pekka said, you cut the whole bevel in one go, not shaving by shaving. That's ok in soft fibreboard, but not so good in real wood or MDF.

However, I've just had a look at the chapter on them in Planecraft (a Record publication guiding the woodworker to the realisation that he needed all of the planes Record sold, while passing on some genuine hand tool techniques).

It says that the 735 has the extra feature over the 730, in that (as well as the razor blade type cutters) it comes with a thicker, re-sharpenable blade, which is for use on hardboard or even perspex. This blade looks like a spokeshave blade with the top right corner clipped off. So if you have one of those, it could be worth a go. I suspect you'll have to take a small cut, reset and repeat.


----------



## t8hants (13 Nov 2013)

tThanks for the replys, I do have the thicker blade, as well as an unused packet of the disposables. I was hoping there was an unknown (to me) use for the tool, but as has been noted an ordinary plane will do just as well. I suspect it will go back in my father's old tool box, slightly loved, but of no practical use. Shame really!

Gareth


----------



## Vann (13 Nov 2013)

I bought a couple very cheaply - for spare parts. The handles, handle bolt and nut, are the same as used on No.03 and 04 planes. As a bonus I found the front knob fits the side handle holes in my T5 (earlier T5s use 7/32" Whitworth, later T5s like mine use 1/4" BSW).

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## TomiRosso (3 Jan 2017)

Old thread, but lets continue to this anyway. I got one at those No 735 yesterday. Need little bit cleaning but looks good still.







Now I am little bit interested at this model history. I could find it was made 1955 to 1980. That tradelabel was used before 1956. And what woke my interest up was that patent pending engraving. It's sure from first years production.






Where I could find that patent? Is there any place where british patents can be seen? I found one picture from recordplanes.com where patent number was 757574. That was already at second trade label. It could be nice to find a date when patent is granted.

BR,
TR


----------



## AndyT (3 Jan 2017)

Espacenet.com lists many historic British and European patents, but not all.
In this case, you are in luck - the patent you want is here

https://worldwide.espacenet.com/publica ... 7574A&KC=A

You can download the original documents as pdfs.


----------



## TomiRosso (3 Jan 2017)

Many thanks to you. I don't know that webpage. Looks quite interesting......

-TR


----------

